# Escambia and East River 4/27



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I hit Escambia on Saturday and it was tough to say the least. The water looked like creamed coffee. I caught a few, none notable an got a few more bites. I pulled out at about 1030 and headed to the East River near Navarre. Third cast I got the larger Bass in the photo. Fifth cast I go the other. Had a few more catches but nothing too significant. The bigger Bass was caught on my favorite spinner bait (Terminator) and the other one was pulled off a bed using a Paca Craw. 

Noticed something. When using the Paca Craw, all the Bass pulled the claws off before I got them to the boat. I guess it's true that Bass don't like crawfish and try to demolish em. 

NJD

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

nice job !


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

From the pics, ur in the river. Wish you had hit East Bay to see what was happening out there. I spent Mon morning in BW with nothing to report and ALMOST took off to East Bay. Nice fish!!!


----------

